# NFS: Forcing TCP Server-Side



## jmacdonald (Apr 22, 2012)

I have two "media extender" devices in my house that support NFS: a WD Live and a Boxee Box. Ever since I've upgraded to FreeBSD 9, I've had stuttering issues with video playback on these two devices. The WD Live is running custom firmware, so I'm able to SSH to it and set the mount options for accessing the NFS share like so:


```
xmount <server_ip>:<remote_share_path> <local_share_name> nfs "proto=tcp"
```

The "proto=tcp" line seems to have fixed it, as it was using UDP before. I'd like to do the same for the Boxee, but it's locked down and I can't SSH to it to manually configure how it mounts NFS shares.

I'm hoping there's a way to configure the NFS export server-side so that it forces TCP since I can't do so client-side. The thing is, I'm mounting the exported file system using ZFS, which AFAIK, maintains its own fstab-like file automatically. I read somewhere that you can set export options on the mount point itself, but since this is all managed automatically, I'm not sure how to go about doing this.

Is this possible? If so, any suggestions on how to implement it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

Just run the NFS server with some flags:

```
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 4 -h 192.168.100.190 -h 2001:980:169e::190"
```

The -u and -t tell it to use UDP and TCP respectively.


----------

